# Buying "dodgy" American Canon camera gear?



## TrabimanUK (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok, American camera gear isn't dodgy, it's all totally ligitimate, BUT it's a hell of a lot cheaper than it is in the UK (less that $ for £ in many cases)!

My question is, now that I have got your attention, "Is there any risk of buying Canon cameras and lenses in America when I live in England?"

Basically, I am planning to be in Vegas in February (I know, prices in Vegas are expensive, but B&H / Adorama, etc. ship to hotel rooms) and I am planning to acquire a couple of lenses and a body - camera body, not the usual Vegas type of "body" 

Your odd voltage and her majesty's customs and excise issues aside, are there any issues with using "American" gear in the UK, such as waranties or support?

Cheers, Grant


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2013)

Tecnhically, warranty coverage for dSLRs and lenses is NOT worldwide. A camera bought in North America has warranty coverage in North America, in the UK it would be considered 'grey market' just as if you had it shipped from Hong Kong. Having said that, at least here in the USA, Canon apparently honors warranty claims if you have proof of purchase.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 6, 2013)

.
Disclaimer: I know nothing about this.

Based on some posts I've read here you may want to check into B&H New York accepting your "foreign" credit card for delivery here. It may be no issue at all, but it would be a shame to see your shopping strategy stopped cold because of something that could have been anticipated and prepared for.

Just a thought.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> I know, prices in Vegas are expensive, but B&H / Adorama, etc. ship to hotel rooms



I missed this - but I'm not sure that they do. Their policy doesn't say, but it used to say they do not ship to hotels (so either they changed the policy, or they just changed the help pages). Might want to inquire with them.


----------



## viggen61 (Nov 6, 2013)

One issue is the battery charger. AFAIK, most of Canon's US-destined gear comes with a charger with the US prongs built-in (at least for the cameras that take the LP-E6). It will work on EU power (it's universal in that respect), but you'll need a plug adapter.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

thanks for your repsonses. 

OK, if it's effectively a "grey market" import, then I just have to decide if I want to take the risk, though for the savings it could be well worth it.

I checked with Adorama and B&H and they both said that they would ship to hotel rooms, I just had to contact them before the order to give them a head's up so that they didn't reject the order.

Thanks for the point about "foreign" credit cards - will check that out!

all the best,

Grant


----------



## lw (Nov 6, 2013)

I think some things like the warranty on L lenses will be honoured in the UK.

Unlikely as it is these days, be prepared to pay VAT if you get stopped at the airport and you are over your allowance.
But these days you are unlikely even to see a customs officer, yet alone get stopped...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 6, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thanks for your repsonses.
> 
> ...



You're credit card will also likely charge you a foreign currency exchange transaction. Don't know how you'd get around that. American Express travelers cheques that you mail them next day? I dunno...


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 6, 2013)

I've sold my used canon gear to my wife's family in the UK... He got a simple converter for the UK outlets to work with the USA charger... The differences in voltage isn't a problem. Warranties may be an issue, if you need them... that may be a thing you contact the service centers in the USA and determine, if needed, that it may be cheaper to ship back to the USA center in New Jersey or Virginia compared to shipping to the UK and dealing with any additional fee's, if any. Of course, after a year when the warranty expires, then it wouldn't matter either way. Good luck


----------



## traveller (Nov 6, 2013)

You're effectively buying grey import and going to a lot of trouble to do it; just order from DigitalRev or HDEW and get a UK spec camera (actually, it might be Australian spec, but will come with the right plug!  ). The better importers (i.e. not those on Ebay) will often offer their own warranty.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > I know, prices in Vegas are expensive, but B&H / Adorama, etc. ship to hotel rooms
> ...



Simple, just buy it from the store.

New York is way better than Las Vegas anyhow ;D


----------



## Lurker (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd also check with your credit card company to make sure the charge doesn't get flagged/denied as fraud. It may look a little dodgy to them to have a UK card make a purchase in NY that is to be shipped to Vegas.


----------



## zim (Nov 6, 2013)

traveller said:


> You're effectively buying grey import and going to a lot of trouble to do it; just order from DigitalRev or HDEW and get a UK spec camera (actually, it might be Australian spec, but will come with the right plug!  ). The better importers (i.e. not those on Ebay) will often offer their own warranty.



+100

+ No hassle from the rozzers at customs and you get to play (practice) with your new toys before your holiday


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2013)

Voltage and frequency will not be a problem for the charger.... The LC-E6 charger works from 100 to 240VAC and will work on 50 or 60 Hz..... but you will need a plug adaptor to use it in the UK....


----------



## WPJ (Nov 7, 2013)

So how much will your total save be?


----------



## Admin US West (Nov 7, 2013)

Warning ... Giving advice on how to break the law, be it to import something without paying taxes due, or to get expensive software without paying for it is not allowed on the site, posts will be removed.

In some cases, the poster will be banned if the violation is obviously intentional.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't seeking advice on breaking the law, just what the warranty issues might be. 

Even with paying import duties, the camera equipment still works out cheaper (based on a £1=$1.60 conversion rate as a minimum), especially with some the deals that B&H. With the purchase of a 5DIII, a 24-70 f2.8II and 70-200 f2.8II, it basically pays for my trip and donates some funds to HMRC to keep the tax man happy.


----------



## GuyF (Nov 7, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> Warning ... Giving advice on how to break the law, be it to import something without paying taxes due, or to get expensive software without paying for it is not allowed on the site, posts will be removed.
> 
> In some cases, the poster will be banned if the violation is obviously intentional.



The above post appears to have been prompted by a post I made regarding the payment of duty and VAT on imported goods. I wish to clarify that it was not my intention to encourage tax avoidance - in each scenario I proposed, the goods were detected by customs officers and duty/VAT would rightfully be charged. 

There are many posts on this site which encourage the use of certain Hong Kong based dealers (i.e. hey folks, use dealer "X" as you won't have to pay import duty!!). A number of these dealers deliberately under-declare the value of the goods for customs purposes therefore anyone who orders from them is going to be party to breaking the law yet the moderators don't appear to discourage recommendation of these dealers. You don't have to look too far to find out which dealers I'm talking about. Indeed, there is a post today re ProCameraShop and whether customs duty can be demanded retrospectively. Depending on the contract small-print YES, OF COURSE IT CAN!!! Some dealers state that they act as a source for the goods but it is you who makes a personal importation therefore you are liable for all duties and taxes.

Please don't think I am having a go at the moderators for being overly cautious about what is posted or that I feel bitter about my post being removed - we all know they have a fairly thankless task keeping track of who's saying what about whom etc. but unless they take a firm stance on all posts recommending the use of such dealers then CR may be thought to condone them. 

Kind regards and thank you to the moderators for running the site - your work is appreciated.


----------

